# More proof that Democrats are the worst people in the world.



## PredFan (Mar 30, 2016)

The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.

Yesterday the Court ruled on a case where teachers in the state of California sued to not be forced to pay collective bargaining fees if they aren't part of the Union. In other words, teachers that don't want to be part of the union were being forced to pay.

Freedom right? Well, not according to the Liberals in the court.

The ruling ended up in a tie, which meant the lower court decision stood intact. Of course it was split right along party lines. The Liberal justices decided that it didn't violate the Constitution!?!?!? So, instead of doing their jobs, they ruled in favor of a major Democrat Party donor and FORCED Americans again to pay for something they don't want.

Of course we all know that this isn't the first time this has happened. Many other examples can be given. With liberals, it's party first and freedom, liberty, our country, human rights, decency, and the future of our children, come last.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe Republicans should allow the vacant seat to be filled so we don't get these 4-4 decisions

Judges are not Democratic or Republican




.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe Republicans should allow the vacant seat to be filled so we don't get these 4-4 decisions
> 
> Judges are not Democratic or Republican



That's pretty stupid, even for you.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Republicans should allow the vacant seat to be filled so we don't get these 4-4 decisions
> ...



What I usually get from you when you can't refute a post

U IS STOOPID!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 30, 2016)

Liberals use courts to ram their agendas down our throats. It does highlight how important it is to not let another progressive near the SCOTUS bench.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Liberals use courts to ram their agendas down our throats. It does highlight how important it is to not let another progressive near the SCOTUS bench.



Citizens United
Heller
Hobby Lobby

I don't see you complaining about those

How about when Conservatives tried to use the courts to repeal Obamacare?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah Obamacare was challenged in the courts twice and both times the SCOTUS had to rewrite the law.

This ruling is in line with all their other rulings that say people can be forced to do anything that the state desires.  Started back with Dred Scott.

A law poorly written law today that meets an agenda can just go to the SCOTUS to be rewritten in a way that suits the justices.  Matter of fact even if there isn't a law they will just make law as they did with gay marriage.

This 4/4 split is a God send for Roberts.  Now he doesn't need to cross over ideological lines.  He can vote with the conservative half and still the liberal half will win.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> Yeah Obamacare was challenged in the courts twice and both times the SCOTUS had to rewrite the law.
> 
> This ruling is in line with all their other rulings that say people can be forced to do anything that the state desires.  Started back with Dred Scott.
> 
> ...



It was Republicans trying to use the courts to repeal Obamacare after they failed legislatively
The Courts told them to pound sand

You object to the courts until you want them to support your agenda


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Obamacare was challenged in the courts twice and both times the SCOTUS had to rewrite the law.
> ...



If Obamacare was constitutional as written there would have been no need for Roberts to rewrite the damn thing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


Yep, and they could only pull it off by calling it a tax. Which it isn't.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Roberts didn't rewrite anything
The law stood as written


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe Republicans should allow the vacant seat to be filled so we don't get these 4-4 decisions
> 
> Judges are not Democratic or Republican
> 
> ...


Yes they are. Rulings by far-left advocate judges follow liberal ideology to a tee.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Nonsense. He had to change the law to make it constitutional.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Republicans should allow the vacant seat to be filled so we don't get these 4-4 decisions
> ...



You don't understand the difference between Democrat/Republican and Liberal/Conservative do you?


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



And they did it after our Constitutional law professor swore up and down it wasn't a tax.  Even he knew it was unconstitutional if it were a tax, but the SCOTUS just ignored that fact.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



He didn't change anything

The law stands as written


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Once again

It was Republicans trying to use the court to accomplish what they couldn't do legislatively....just what the OP complains about


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sigh, do you and Mrs. Tuzla forget this is the Internet age?
Roberts rewrites Obamacare, again: Opposing view


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 30, 2016)

"More proof that Democrats are the worst people in the world."

More proof that most on the right are ignorant partisan hacks .


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes. 

Is that your natural  response.....to lie?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "More proof that Democrats are the worst people in the world."
> 
> More proof that most on the right are ignorant partisan hacks .


Well why don't you just cry about it you big baby.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Challenging a law to the SCOTUS is what one does when they disagree with the law.  Why would any Republican support a law passed in the night by ALL democrats?  The democrats certainly would not.

As to rewriting the law:

John Roberts helps overthrow the Constitution

In King v. Burwell, Chief Justice Roberts rewrites the PPACA in order to save it (again)


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Thanks God another Bush appointee headed them off.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Who?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Exactly my point isn't it?

The court is there for a reason. Just because you don't agree with their verdict does not make it legislating from the bench

Same sex marriage was an interpretation of the 14th amendment...what SCOTUS is supposed to do


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Follow the law as it was intended.  The 14th has been misused to establish legalized abortions, Anchor -Babies, and now Same-sex marriage. The intent of the 14th Amendment was to assure that the children of slaves would become citizens.....nothing more.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


evidently not


----------



## rdean (Mar 30, 2016)

Democrats don't cut benefits for veterans.
Democrats don't cut school lunches for poor children.
Democrats don't yell out "let him die" at presidential debates.
Democrats didn't defend BP after that horrific oil spill.
We know who is worst.   And it isn't Democrats.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



How many state laws allowed or even mentioned gay marriage?  There were some that had modified their laws but there were many who had not.  So how does it become legal in those states?  It became legal by edict of the SCOTUS.  They rewrote state law.

The only valid ruling from the court should have been that marriage  laws that didn't accommodate gay marriage were unconstitutional and thus invalid.  That would have put the burden of changing laws were it belongs.  But the SCOTUS didn't do that they just waved a magic wand and made laws read what they don't read.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> 
> Yesterday the Court ruled on a case where teachers in the state of California sued to not be forced to pay collective bargaining fees if they aren't part of the Union. In other words, teachers that don't want to be part of the union were being forced to pay.
> 
> ...



The Unions won because McConnell is sitting on his hands ignoring the nominee that President Obama has out forward.  Grow a Brain...


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> ...


I call this Karma.

Harry Reid ignored everything the House passed for years.....and now Obama is being ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Harry Reid approved the Supreme Court nominees submitted by Republicans

Even though they were Conservative



.


----------



## Freewill (Mar 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> ...



Yeppers, 5-4 in favor would have really made a difference in the outcome.  We are actually better off with ties, it keeps the SCOTUS from rewriting laws.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


So what.
Conservatives follow the law. Liberals rewrite laws.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2016)

ya would rather beat a dead horse than look to the future


----------



## PredFan (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Either you can't understand what you read, or you are just being an idiot troll. Either way, if you can't stay on subject or you can't say anything that isn't your usual stupid, I will waste no time on you. Go back to drooling in the corner.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 30, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> ...



You aren't much smarter than Rightwinger. Try thinking dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 30, 2016)

Freewill said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Democrats here are saying that Congress should approve 0bamas pick, like it would change anything. I swear those left wingers get more and more ignorant every day.

They are truely the worst people in the world.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Congress should either approve or disapprove the pick...that is their responsibility

Leaving a seat on our highest court vacant is not meeting your responsibility


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Do you ever post anything of value?

You can't even defend your own thread


----------



## Skylar (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> 
> Yesterday the Court ruled on a case where teachers in the state of California sued to not be forced to pay collective bargaining fees if they aren't part of the Union. In other words, teachers that don't want to be part of the union were being forced to pay.
> 
> ...



The court upheld existing precedent on the matter.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 30, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


This is truly a moronic thread premise, ridiculous partisan lies and nonsense, reflecting ignorance - actual or willful - of the courts, the constitution, and the doctrine of judicial review.


----------



## JimH52 (Mar 30, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



The GOP is going to pay dearly.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are too stupid to even know how idiotic your post was. I need no defense from a post that stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 31, 2016)

Skylar said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The job of the Supreme Court is to make sure that decisions by the lower courts, laws passed by Congress and the States, and anything else done by politicians or people in power abide by our Constitution.
> ...



Yes, because it was tied.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 31, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...



Coming from you, that has little validity.


----------

